# Android 4.1 on Archos 7 IT?



## al prince nofl (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,

I want to know if its possible to install/flash the Android 4.1 or Android 4 on The Archos 7 IT? and is it possible to put the Android on any tablet? If no, So what's the Standers or meausers?

Thanks in Advanced.


----------

